# Winter Fishing Tactics for Smallmouth Bass--Hocking River



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Chasing bronze in December can be a rewarding challenge. The fish are seeking depth and are fairly sluggish when the water temps are around 40 degrees. The water in the river runs gin clear and natural presentations are key. I put together a video from my last trip on the Hocking River this past week. In this live report, I show exactly how I am catching winter smallies in the rivers around Ohio. My biggest advice is to take advantage of these 40-50 degree December days and throw the waders on. Use these techniques I teach in the video to catch some amazing fish in the slowest times of the year! Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Congrats on your daughter, man. My daughter's name is Maisy, too, although I figure y'all probably spell it differently. I'm loving these winter videos, as I can't get out much due to my daughter's health issues, so thanks for posting and letting me live vicariously, lol. My 2 youngest brothers went to Hocking College about 10 yrs ago and we used to tear up the smallies in that river...some good times!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

maynard said:


> Congrats on your daughter, man. My daughter's name is Maisy, too, although I figure y'all probably spell it differently. I'm loving these winter videos, as I can't get out much due to my daughter's health issues, so thanks for posting and letting me live vicariously, lol. My 2 youngest brothers went to Hocking College about 10 yrs ago and we used to tear up the smallies in that river...some good times!


We went with Maizie! God Bless the family and I hope your daughter gets well. The Hocking is a pretty darn good river.


----------

